# STIHL Opinion



## Seth_13 (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm about to pull the trigger on one or other.

91R trimmer
or
131R Kombi motor

I'd like to have the Kombi for the ease of having multiple attachments handy... attachments that I'd likely never buy as a stand alone tool. However, I do a lot of weed eating between a few houses and around the farm. Would you trust the Kombi to handle quite a bit of weed eating or just go with the trimmer?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If it's in your budget, I would definitely get the Kombi - just for the versatility. I wouldn't worry about weakness in the connection point. I don't have a Stihl, but my Maruyama multi-head system and even my battery powered Ego stuff is rock solid. I'm sure Stihl has that figured out too.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

KM131 is a beast. You will be able to do pretty much anything with it and it won't bog down. The question is whether you need that much power or would one of the less expensive Kombi heads work. I have had a 131 Kombi for 5 years and it has not needed any maintenance. I do use TruFuel in it as I had to rebuild carburetors a lot with Ethanol containing pump gas.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

I have the 131R and the FS 56 RC. Go with the 131R if you can afford it. I bought the weed eater first, and the 131R when I stepped up to a large yard with additional needs. Honestly, I never use the 131R as a weed eater even though I got a free weed eater implement with the head. I'm sure it works - I've just never used it for that. However, the 131R is a great powerhead. I use it for edging, pole sawing, and bed redefining.


----------



## avionics12 (Jul 2, 2018)

A Stihl KM131R + Idech Rotary Scissors on a Stihl shaft = restored fun in weed eating chores all day long.

Having the Kombi for a few years now I consider it an essential tool in my lawn care arsenal...


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Seth_13 said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on one or other.
> 
> 91R trimmer
> or
> ...


i would have no reservations about running the KM units as full-time trimmers. The connection point is rock solid. And there is no weight penalty between the 91 or 131 powerheads, There is a slight weight penalty however going with a KM unit over the standard FS trimmers.

If you are considering a dedicated trimmer, the FS111RX is a good pick , more power than the FS91R and less weight, especially down the boom where you really feel it. The RX trimmers are a lighter weight gearbox and a hollow driveshaft. The only drawback is that it is a dedicated string trimmer and not setup to take attachments or blades of any kind.

If you do go with a dedicated trimmer (but not an RX unit), you can still run some attachments. Most of the KM attachments are available as "gearbox" versions that you just swap in place of the trimmer gearbox. Requires a T-27 driver and an extra 3-4 minutes to do so. No extension shafts will work (like for a pole saw or hedge trimmer) with this route though.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I bought the Stihl Kombi system and originally got the KM111R. It handles weed whacking and stick edging fine, but it struggled with wet soil when I used the bed redefiner - the wet soil makes it bog down.

So I bought the KM131R because it has 33% more power. It is a much more powerful engine, for sure, but if you don't plan to use the bed redefiner or multi-tine cultivator, and maybe the power broom or blower attachments, the KM111R will work fine.

My plan is to use the KM131R for edging and KM111R for weed whacking.

I plan to use the KM131R on the adjustable head hedge trimmer as well.

The KM131R is very easy to weed whack with, but unless you are doing heavy weed undergrowth or using it commercially I think it is almost overkill in that role. It annihilates regular weeds. And it can fling stuff so easily you need to wear a face shield, unless you don't like your teeth....

The Kombi system is a great system. I clean and lube the shafts when I swap attachments so they slide off and on easier when switching.

I really like the Kombi system - very versatile, and less expensive than buying a power head with every tool.

The only issue I have is I need to build a rack to hold all this stuff...! :lol: :bd:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Kombi Kombi and Kombi.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

We don't need no stinking power tools!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qzfMm4kIfpg


----------



## wryt01 (Dec 10, 2019)

I love my Kombi 131R, like FlowRider said Finding storage Is my only issue at the moment. I even have Darwin Grips on my weed eater and Edgerton attachments.


----------



## Seth_13 (Sep 18, 2018)

Sounds like the kombi is the crowd favorite. It's in my budget, and I'm sure I'd be kicking myself if I didn't buy it in the first place.

If I'm just trimming my property, my battery powered trimmer can handle that. But if I'm doing multiple houses and the farm in one day, it sounds like the Kombi is the way to go. Plus I'm telling myself that I'll wish I had multiple attachments with me once I head to another property.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

I have the limbing saw for mine. It's straight nasty.


----------

